# Lindsay Soda Water Works ( Ontario )



## DeepSeaDan (May 9, 2020)

Greetings,

Found this crate from the Lindsay Soda Water Works, and decided to try & fill it with LSWW pint soda bottles. So...one row in, another 3 to go! that's about another 21 bottles - I best get divin'!

Happy almost Spring to all those praying for winter to end!

Regards,
DSD


----------



## RCO (May 9, 2020)

have heard of that bottler before , surprised you managed to find 7 of there bottles. usually not that common to find , although if you were diving in that area perhaps there easy to come by .

I had found 2 at a local auction a couple years ago , still have 1 but sold the other one as it was an extra and I didn't need it 

never found one in the muskoka area in the wild , despite Lindsay not being that far away


----------



## DeepSeaDan (May 9, 2020)

Found three within 50' of one another the other day, and some of my buds are hunting them for me as well. Pretty common bottle, all in all, I'd say.


----------



## RCO (May 9, 2020)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Found three within 50' of one another the other day, and some of my buds are hunting them for me as well. Pretty common bottle, all in all, I'd say.



be common to find in the Lindsay / kawartha lakes area but doubt you'd find many outside of it 

but would of been the main bottler in Lindsay area so it make sense there'd still be some in the areas lakes and rivers


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 10, 2020)

What is the year on those? They look art deco to me. Nice crate also! ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## RCO (May 10, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What is the year on those? They look art deco to me. Nice crate also! ROBBYBOBBY64



the Lindsay soda water works operated from the mid 1930's till at least the mid 1960's , and I don't really know of them using any other bottles but this one , at least I've never seen any other bottles 

this design of bottle originally came out in the 1930's but I suspect they used it much longer into 40's and 50's


----------



## RCO (May 10, 2020)

here are some pictures of the Lindsay soda water works bottle I found a couple years ago , can see a better view of the design


----------



## SODABOB (May 12, 2020)

For general interest ...


----------



## SODABOB (May 12, 2020)

Additional reading ...


1968 News Article 

http://images.ourontario.ca/Partners/CKLPL/CKLPL0025082051T.PDF



Begg Soda Water Works Bottle

http://images.ourontario.ca/Partners/CKLPL/CKLPL0026613901T.PDF



James Burnett Begg

http://www.rowefam.com/getperson.php?personID=I3028&tree=rowefam



I wonder where this J B Begg bottle fits into the scheme of things?


----------



## DeepSeaDan (May 14, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> Additional reading ...
> 
> 
> 1968 News Article
> ...



 Great information there, SodaBob - thanks for sharing!

DSD


----------



## RCO (May 14, 2020)

the Begg bottle is older and used in the 1900's - 10's era , well before the Lindsay Soda Water works bottle was used 

I knew they made a ginger ale called " Victoria dry ginger ale " and have a picture of that bottle 

didn't know they made crush products or the other major brands listed , although not surprising as most small town bottlers had the rights for at least a couple of the major brands back then


----------

